# EU Trying to Ban Placenta Encapsulation



## MindUtopia

Just thought I'd bring this to your attention as I know many of us have done placenta encapsulation or are planning it for our births. The EU Food Safety Authority is set to ban mum's from having their placentas prepared for consumption (either as a smoothie or capsules or whatever) from 11 July unless they can be convinced otherwise. Apparently, despite the fact that athletes and spa clients and celebrities routinely use human placenta in IV drips or creams or supplements of various kinds (other people's placentas that is), a mum consuming her own placenta to increase her milk supply or prevent PPD is too 'novel' and is set to be banned because it qualifies as a 'novel food' (basically a food that's not been tested - even though mum's have been consuming it for thousands of years). The EU FSA isn't interested in what pharmaceutical companies are doing with placentas as supplements (placentas that most mums don't even know get 'donated' by hospitals for profit). If the ban goes fully in place, no one will be able to have their placentas encapsulated within the EU by someone other than themselves, and there is a risk that it may become increasingly difficult just to request to keep your own placenta (if you want to do PE yourself or plant it under a tree or do a lotus birth, etc.). Even if you wouldn't do PE yourself, it's so important that other mums have the right to do what they want with an organ that has nurtured their babies for 9 months. It's a basic human right to be able to make choices about our own bodies and what's best for us. 

Here's an article that was published in the Independent this weekend about it all: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...ace-ban-on-taking-placenta-pills-9537726.html

Here's the post that IPEN has written about it: https://www.placentanetwork.com/urgent-european-fsa-action-banning-human-placenta-services/

There will be a change.org petition launched shortly to protect women's rights to placenta encapsulation, but in the meantime, many of us are emailing the head of the Novel Foods unit at the EU FSA, Dr. Manisha Upadhyay, who can be reached at the email in the IPEN post above to tell him about our experiences and why protecting the rights of women to do what they wish with their placentas is so important.

We are also looking specifically for women who consumed their placentas before the 15th of May 1997. This is apparently the date that the novel foods law came into place, so if we are able to prove that mums have been eating their placentas before then (which they have!), they can't be called a 'novel food' as they aren't 'new', meaning we can challenge the ban. If you are one of those women or you have a friend, mother, sister, aunt, etc. who is, please have them get in touch with IPEN at the emails in the blog post above.


----------



## MindUtopia

Here is the video that's been made contesting the ban and also the Change.org petition if anyone would like to sign it. 

https://www.placentanetwork.com/help-save-placenta-services-europe/


----------



## JenStar1976

Thank you for sharing. This isn't something I've ever considered myself, but believe it is a woman's right to decide for herself, not the EU's. All signed. xx


----------



## LoveCakes

The articles against it I've read are regarding the inability of the encapsulation company to prove that the placenta was cooled quickly enough and then kept at the right temperature before it arrives at them. Without this there's no way to know if bacteria had built up and then it is eat effectively raw.

It's like the fact it's illegal to sell out of date raw meat even though I'm sure there are people who would buy it.

While I believe you shouldn't ban it as it's up to people to make their own choices this does need to be more well known about.


----------



## skyesmom

this is sad, really really sad. i personally cringe at the thought of consuming my own placenta BUT... THAT has NOTHING to do with the fact that it is just plain OUTRAGEOUS that EU (and hospitals and pharmaceutical institutions) get to do whatever they want with things that belong to women's own bodies.

(my cringing has nothing to do with denying the effects of placenta consumption...i just can't do it myself)

and even sadder that so very little is said about this and another law is passed quietly and secretly without people knowing anything about it.
thanks for posting this!


----------



## Sam Pearson

It's just another way of unnecessarily controlling women. And another reason to homebirth so you can do whatever you like without interference. What next - will it be illegal to suck your finger if you get a paper cut?

BUT this hasn't happened yet? So maybe won't go ahead? And why is it up to us to prove it's not dangerous - why not up to those trying to stop it to prove that it is.


----------



## Tulip

IPEN have just posted on their Facebook page. Dacorum council have now issued a Certificate of Intent which has forced all other boroughs to issue prohibition notices to anyone offering placenta services.

I am sat here sobbing.


----------



## MindUtopia

It's very sad. But don't lose hope. There are still many placenta specialists who will be working on the sly. They will have to come and personally shut down many of us to get us to stop. So far, they have come to people's home and issued prohibition notices, but they'll have to do it to _everyone_ to get absolutely everyone to stop. So _do _have a look in your area. You'll likely find someone who will help you. IPEN also hires out encapsulation kits and with some assistance, you CAN do it yourself (no one can stop you doing that) and there is likely someone with IPEN in your local area who can advise you on how to do it. 

But, the European FSA hasn't put the EU ban in place. This one is just against PE in the UK (issued by some angry old ladies in the Environmental Health Office in Dacorum Borough). Please sign the petition anyway to help protect this right for women in the rest of the EU.


----------



## Tulip

Just spoke to my PE lady who is leaving the country for a weeks holiday tomorrow. She's not with IPEN and will continue until someone official forces her to stop. FX this baby wants out by next weekend so she can get cracking ASAP ;)


----------



## Popples1

It's outrageous that the EU is trying up dictate what women do with their own placentas. We should be trusted to make decisions/take action for ourselves (eg storing the placenta safely after birth) and choosing a qualified specialist to process it. I had placenta smoothies and capsules and am convinced it boosted my energy and prevented my breastfeeding blues from turning into something more serious.


----------



## minties

Could you consume your placenta in another way? It is very sad.


----------



## Geo2

So what's happening, are you allowed to still keep your placenta, or just not allowed to eat it? Your placenta is one of your organs so I refuse to believe that anyone can steal it unless they have your permission! I didnt have a problem last time, so whats changed and in which countries?


----------



## Tulip

I think it would be worth contacting your local specialist as I believe they have to individually be handed a prohibition notice. That's gonna take a while. I got my pills done as my specialist is continuing until forced to stop. She's not yet heard from anyone official.

Geo - there are 2 issues. The EU are in the process of classing it as an artisan food, which will bring with it a regulatory nightmare and an unaffordable safety testing regime.

At the same time, the health and safety dept of one English council have issued a notice of prohibition because there MAY be a chance of bacterial contamination due to bacteria often found in the vagina. They are not aware of anyone having suffered any effects of it, mind.

So we're perfectly entitled to our placenta, and to encapsulate it ourselves (not what you want to be doing having just given birth), but they are preventing it being offered as a service for regulatory reasons. Bloody madness as practitioners go through an accreditation process, usually with IPEN focusing on safe hygienic preparation.


----------

